
Submarine cable cut lops Terabits off Australia's data bridge - swewing
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/07/cable_cut_lops_terabits_off_australias_net_connectivity/
======
DrScump
They intermix "break/broken" and "cut". It's important to know whether this is
decay or sabotage.

~~~
swewing
Indeed. It's a relatively new cable system so I'd be surprised if it's decay.

